# Survival > Primitive Skills & Technology >  A pain in the............

## Camp10

Wow!  I just bought my 2010 resident Maine hunting license.  I get the combo hunt/fish.  I also added the bear, waterfoul, archery, and night coyote. I didn't get turkey ($20 for spring and $20 for fall) like I did last year and I paid over $135!!  So, my question..how bad does it hurt to hunt in your state?

----------


## canid

resident hunting: $41.20
nonresident: $143.35

duck stamp: $17.85
upland game bird stamp: $8.40

antelope, elk and sheep drawing: $7.50 each

first deer tag: $27.55
nonresident: $242.80

second deer tag: $34.40
nonresident: $242.80

bear tag: $40.45
nonresident: $243.75


elk tag: $376.00
nonresident: $1162.50

antelope tag: $125.25
nonresident: $387.50

sheep tag: $354.50
nonresident: $500.00

pig tag: $19.70
nonresident: $66.15

for my money [i might change my mind if i had plenty of it], the only thing worth hunting in california at this point is small game and pigs. foul aren't too bad either.

----------


## hunter63

Wisconsin Conservation Patron $165 all stamps, permit apps, park pass.
Good for everything except Federal Water fowl stamp.
Fill out in early April, list everything you want to do and away you go.

----------


## canid

not bad. i think i need to return to a less populated state.

----------


## Ole WV Coot

Got a relative in Northern Maine that put his wife's name in on this years moose permits just for fun. She got it, her son taught her to shoot and she got one. She said 750lbs. They were a menace to traffic last time I was there.

----------


## SARKY

Whoa, Whooa , whoa!    You have to pay for a bear tag now??? The last time I got a combo license in Maine (1994) it was either $16 or $18 and had a deer and bear tag, then you could put in for a doe tag as well but that was free. You didn't need a tag for coyote/coydogs. Smallest whiteTail i took in Maine was 197lbs dressed out most were right at 200lbs dressed out and i've seen some monsters that just had me gawking instead of shooting. Never got picked for the moose lottery and turkeys had just opend up.
As for California, it is so cost prohibitive to hunt and the blacktails are the size of a Doberman. The only thing worth hunting here is pig and i refuse to, cause i want to see them over run the damm cities.

----------


## Camp10

> Whoa, Whooa , whoa!    You have to pay for a bear tag now??? The last time I got a combo license in Maine (1994) it was either $16 or $18 and had a deer and bear tag, then you could put in for a doe tag as well but that was free. You didn't need a tag for coyote/coydogs. Smallest whiteTail i took in Maine was 197lbs dressed out most were right at 200lbs dressed out and i've seen some monsters that just had me gawking instead of shooting. Never got picked for the moose lottery and turkeys had just opend up.
> As for California, it is so cost prohibitive to hunt and the blacktails are the size of a Doberman. The only thing worth hunting here is pig and i refuse to, cause i want to see them over run the damm cities.


Rules and reg, you know.. You can still hunt bear during regular deer season without the special license.  Doe tags are still free but only because SAM got it written into law years ago. 1994 was the first y ear I hunted here and coyote night hunting was $2 then.  I was drawn for a moose tag so I have to wait two years before I can try again.  If you are drawn that is $75 or something like that.  The biggest buck for me was 209 lbs.

----------


## Pal334

In New Jersey,National Guard members, free for deer and fishing, not sure of the costs for other residents

----------


## hoosierarcher

When I lived in NorCal 2000 - 04 a pig license was just 7.95 and it was 6 kill tags and you could buy a lincense a day. I killed a lot of pigs, 50-80 pounds live weight usually and sometimes stoats, just dressed them, split them and either, froze, smoked or grilled them that way.  never killed a blacktail but tried valiantly. Never drew an elk, antelope or sheep tag.
Michigan(my boyhood home was very resonable BUT seemed hard to draw tags).
Indiana is still reasonable but we only have deer as a big game species. Feral/wild pigs are free here but hard to find. In fact they are not just free. IDNR begs us to kill them.
nonresident deer is only $100 or so and $20 for a antlerless tag.

----------


## Rick

Indiana combined hunting and fishing is $25.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

I guess N.C., ain't so bad. LOL :Innocent: 





> Comprehensive Hunting: Statewide hunting for residents during a license term. Includes hunting for big game, hunting on game lands and hunting for waterfowl (does not include federal duck stamp). 
>  $30

----------


## Sourdough

FREE.......I get my Alaska Hunting, Fishing, Trapping license free, Plus bonus Subsistence dip-net license for 35 Red Salmon, Can you say FREE. Plus about $2,000.00 per year PFD money.,......plus $800.00 to help buy fuel. Plus super low property tax on personal residence.

----------


## Rick

The whole state of Alaska must be the welfare state everyone is always talking about. So that's where my tax money goes. No wonder they built a pipeline up there. They had to streamline the shipping of money from Washington to Alaska. Where's my pitchfork?!

----------


## Camp10

> The whole state of Alaska must be the welfare state everyone is always talking about. So that's where my tax money goes. No wonder they built a pipeline up there. They had to streamline the shipping of money from Washington to Alaska. Where's my pitchfork?!


Pitchfork?? Where's my suitcase!?

----------


## hoosierarcher

You need to live in Alaska a full calender year before you establish residency. I've wanted to live there since my 20s but none of the woman I've been involved with has been up for it. As I understand it if you want a woman in your life in Alaska you need to bring one with you. Also the land of the Midnight Sun and the 28 days of darkness wear on people who grew up below the 50th parallel.

----------


## rwc1969

When I first started I could get a Sportsman's license which included everything except does, bear, elk, turkey and waterfowl. $45!

Since then they did away w' the sportsman's license and now it costs me 

15 for firearm deer
15 for bow-actually it's a combo license now w' two tags
4 for doe app.
15 for doe tag if drawn
15 for small game
15 for coldwater fish
15 for trout

$94! 
plus a state park sticker  $24
metropark sticker $20
and an orv sticker $16.75 ish
plus an Ohio non-resident fishing $40

So, $195 or so, but I can't trap, harvest fur, hunt bear, turkey, waterfowl, elk. That all costs extra.

If I want to use a state boat launch I also have to pay another 24, plus another 24 for metropark boat sticker.

If I hunted and fished like I used to it'd easily cost me 300-400 for everything, or more.

----------


## rwc1969

> FREE.......I get my Alaska Hunting, Fishing, Trapping license free, Plus bonus Subsistence dip-net license for 35 Red Salmon, Can you say FREE. Plus about $2,000.00 per year PFD money.,......plus $800.00 to help buy fuel. Plus super low property tax on personal residence.


That sounds cool! So what does it cost you to live up there?

----------


## Sourdough

> You need to live in Alaska a full calender year before you establish residency. I've wanted to live there since my 20s but know woman I've been involved with has been up for it. As I understand it if you want a woman in your life in Alaska you need to bring one with you. Also the land of the Midnight Sun and the 28 days of darkness wear on people who grew up below the 50th parallel.


Yesterday the first day of winter: Daylight at 8:25 AM and dark at 4:40 PM and 37* F above.

----------


## crashdive123

33 tonight.

68 tomorrow.

----------


## Sourdough

> I love it - but I am not normal.



 :Innocent:  :Innocent:  :Innocent:  :Innocent:  :Innocent:  :Innocent:  :Innocent:  :Innocent:  :Innocent:  :Innocent:

----------


## Sourdough

Aaaa'So, Grasshopper, See's truth...... :Smile:

----------


## Rick

That's probably the last time I eat a grasshopper.

----------


## NightShade

In mass a resident hunting fishing is fairly cheap.. Around 30 If I remember correctly...add 5 each for archery and muzzleloading stamps.. Plus 5 for each additional doe permit.

N.H. Hits your non residents hard though.. $ 184.50 for year long hunting fishing combo with a muzzleloading stamp. that only allows you 1 deer.. Though I can hunt with a rifle and on Sunday, neither of which are legal in Mass.

----------


## Rick

I really don't understand that. Some states really don't have a clue. Folks that really need the meat to feed their families can't afford the permits. So they either poach, which means more conservation officers (salary and benefits) or they lean on some social program like food stamps. At the same time, deer are increasing in numbers destroying crops and becoming a traffic nuisance as well as starving in the lean months (listen up PETA). 

Lower the cost of the licenses and permits and folks eat better, cost the state less and keep the animals in balance. How is that not a win/win/win?

----------


## NightShade

I shoul probably add that this is the 1 "government fee" that I really don't mind paying, as all the money goes right back to Fisheries and Wildlife.

----------


## NightShade

Well n.h. Residents pay FAR less!.. I think they hate us "Massholes" coming up and shooting "their" deer.

----------


## Rick

Well, I wasn't pointing a finger at Mass just states that have that mentality in general.

----------


## NightShade

Oh I hear ya! I talked to a maine conservation officer 1 time who told me when they do the tallies, there are certain poorer counties that they nearly double the reported tags for their count, due to the fact they know people are out poaching to feed their families.

----------


## Rick

Exactly. It forces some folks to become "criminals". Obviously, some yo yo's will poach no matter what but keep prices high is counter productive in my book.

----------


## aflineman

I have a lifetime hunting/fishing license due to my military disability (otherwise it would be $58)
Salmon/Steelhead tag = $26.50
Shellfish tag = $7.00
Upland bird stamp = $8.50
Deer tag = $24.50
Cougar tag = $14.50
Bear tag = $14.50
Turkey tag = $22.50
Elk tag = $22.25 due to my disability, otherwise $42.50

They have gone up about 45% across the board from last year.

----------


## Sourdough

> I have a lifetime hunting/fishing license due to my military disability (otherwise it would be $58)
> Salmon/Steelhead tag = $26.50
> Shellfish tag = $7.00
> Upland bird stamp = $8.50
> Deer tag = $24.50
> Cougar tag = $14.50
> Bear tag = $14.50
> Turkey tag = $22.50
> Elk tag = $22.25 due to my disability, otherwise $42.50
> ...



MAN would I like to be harvested by a "Cougar".......... :Innocent:  :Innocent:

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> MAN would I like to be harvested by a "Cougar"..........






> Question: What is a cougar?
> 
> The short answer: A cougar is an older woman who is primarily attracted to and has sex with with significantly younger men.



 So...in your case......wouldn't she have to be like...103 years old? :Innocent:  LOL

----------


## Sourdough

> So...in your case......wouldn't she have to be like...103 years old? LOL




Beggars can't be choosers.................. :Smile:

----------


## Sourdough

> *Way too much information !*



Perhaps ........ :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

Okay. This is me picking up my bowling ball and beer. I'm outta here.

----------


## owl_girl

> You need to live in Alaska a full calender year before you establish residency. I've wanted to live there since my 20s but know woman I've been involved with has been up for it. As I understand it if you want a woman in your life in Alaska you need to bring one with you. Also the land of the Midnight Sun and the 28 days of darkness wear on people who grew up below the 50th parallel.


lol there are woman in AK. more rugged ones then the ones down here. dont be silly if you want a woman who can handle alaska get one that was raised in alaska.

----------


## Batch

In Florida I get the Sportsman Gold for $100 + $4.81 convenience fee.




> Gold Sportsman's License (includes Hunting, Saltwater Fishing and Freshwater Fishing licenses; and Wildlife Management Area, Archery, Muzzleloading Gun, Crossbow, Turkey and Florida Waterfowl, Snook and Lobster permits)


What you can hunt is dependent on where you hunt.

Gator Tags are $271 total for to tags and if there are any left after the drawings you can buy two more for $61.50. You can have as many people as you want help. But, they must buy a license for like $60.

----------


## Rick

Gator tags!? 




> You can have as many people as you want help


How many folks I need to help me is directly dependent upon how many it takes to fill the gator up. I mean plum full. Not just a one burp left from full but all the way to the end of his snout full. Then I should be able to handle him.

----------


## Rick

Why do I get the feeling you'd agree with Owl Girl regardless of what she said?

----------


## justin_baker

The price of tags arent bad at all here, but the seasons are RIDICULOUSLY short and limited. We only get a couple of weeks for deer season, and month and a half for squirrel and quail, most of the year the only thing you can hunt is rabbit. Rabbit season is unlimited in harvest and season and squirrel has a horribly short season. This makes no sense considering there are probably about 5 times more squirrels than rabbits in CA. Instead of sending biologist or qualified wildlife conservationists to study and fight the perfect balance of harvest and preservation, our laws are influenced by vegetarian bureaucrats who want to seem to want to see any idea of self sustainability destroyed.

----------


## Rick

We're pretty lucky here in that regard. The DNR is looking at a change in our deer season and they recently set up an online survey to seek input from a whole host of stakeholders. I think that's a lot better than just making some arbitrary change on their own.

----------


## kyratshooter

> lol there are woman in AK. more rugged ones then the ones down here. dont be silly if you want a woman who can handle alaska get one that was raised in alaska.


Most of the women I have know that have lived in AK wept bitter tears when they were forced to leave.  Mostly service wives.  Most would go back tomorrow.  Thought they would hate it and ended up loving the life. 

Here in KY I pay $40 for small game/fishing and big game.  That includes deer/bear/boar and turkey.  Extra doe tags are unlimited and, I think, $2 each.  Elk is extra and on lottery.

WE have a $20 WMA use fee if you want to hunt the WMA areas, and there are a lot of them.  Some of the best hunting in the nation is on KY WMA areas.  I have 2,000 acres of WMA within sight of my house with full metalic sillouette, bench rest, skeet and trap ranges.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

We have a saying here about Alaskan women *"BRING YOUR OWN"!!!!*

----------


## FVR

In Georgia, $55.00 a year for the combo which includes;

Small game
Big game incl. deer, turkey, and bear
WMA stamp
Trout stamp
Fishing license
Can hunt both gun and bow, rifle and prim. weapons.

The lady made a mistake and I ended up with a two year license.  Ahh...sheot happens.

----------


## Camp10

> The price of tags arent bad at all here, but the seasons are RIDICULOUSLY short and limited. We only get a couple of weeks for deer season, and month and a half for squirrel and quail, most of the year the only thing you can hunt is rabbit. Rabbit season is unlimited in harvest and season and squirrel has a horribly short season.


I get much of the meat I eat through the year from hunting (and fishing) season and it would be tough to get a freezer full in such a short amount of time.  I dont know much about how your state runs their wildlife program but I am inclined to trust the biologists and so if they think the animals can only handle a short season, I would go along with it.

----------


## crashdive123

> I get much of the meat I eat through the year from hunting (and fishing) season and it would be tough to get a freezer full in such a short amount of time.  I dont know much about how your state runs their wildlife program but I am inclined to trust the biologists and so if they think the animals can only handle a short season, I would go along with it.


Sadly, in California the scientists probably have very little sway over the environmentalists.

----------


## justin_baker

> I get much of the meat I eat through the year from hunting (and fishing) season and it would be tough to get a freezer full in such a short amount of time.  I dont know much about how your state runs their wildlife program but I am inclined to trust the biologists and so if they think the animals can only handle a short season, I would go along with it.


Obviously there is no way i could know, but i would think that there is a good chance that our hunting and fishing laws arent fully based off of scientific logic. That is a theory that many people agree with here.

----------


## justin_baker

> Sadly, in California the scientists probably have very little sway over the environmentalists.


A good example of this is that all forms of recreational trapping are banned. This wasnt because it was hurting populations are causing extreme harm to the environment, but simply because people were convinced that it was inhumane and voted on a proposition. This wasnt a result of any research by biologists.
While i cant speak for the WHOLE state, many parts of it have huge problems with deer populations. Mountain lions are disappearing as development is moving into the wild and leaving the deer to over reproduce.

Another crappy thing about my state, although this one is legitimate, you cant fish in like half or more of the rivers in northern ca. Its to protect the salmon.

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

In SC it is about 30 for the WMA fishin' and huntin' anywhere.

----------


## crimescene450

> Another crappy thing about my state, although this one is legitimate, you cant fish in like half or more of the rivers in northern ca. Its to protect the salmon.



if the really want to protect the salmon
they need to remove at least some of the dams

----------


## sthrnstrong

I believe I pay $150.00 every February for my Sportsman license. It covers everything year long. Welcome to TN! When I lived in GA is was much cheaper!

----------


## justin_baker

> if the really want to protect the salmon
> they need to remove at least some of the dams


Yeah, but then again your removing sources of good, sustainable, and clean energy. Its a hard choice.

----------


## trax

> Yeah, but then again your removing sources of good, sustainable, and clean energy. Its a hard choice.


If you believe there's anything clean about hydro-electric power you're deluded. The damage that dams have done to the forests in northern Manitoba (and hence, I'm certain a lot of other places) is unconscionable

----------


## Rick

Well, clean compared to coal or atomic I guess. Lot's of valleys are no more, that's for certain.

----------


## crimescene450

> If you believe there's anything clean about hydro-electric power you're deluded. The damage that dams have done to the forests in northern Manitoba (and hence, I'm certain a lot of other places) is unconscionable


yes definately
people often overlook these types of costs

there are also a ton of diseases spread because of dams

also, they do release greenhouse gases because of all the decomp below water

----------


## Camp10

> Obviously there is no way i could know, but i would think that there is a good chance that our hunting and fishing laws arent fully based off of scientific logic. That is a theory that many people agree with here.


I should have paid more attention to where you are from!  I would agree that your wildlife management decisions are probably made for political reasons and not for game management.  It's to bad that feeling good gets in the way of doing good...

----------


## Gilmore

A ONE TIME COST OF 1600$ haha my dad bought me my IN lifetime Hunting/Fishing when i was 7 and they don't even sell them anymore! it is a great deal for me since it will last until everyone forgets they exist and i have to buy a license again...

----------


## crimescene450

> A ONE TIME COST OF 1600$ haha my dad bought me my IN lifetime Hunting/Fishing when i was 7 and they don't even sell them anymore! it is a great deal for me since it will last until everyone forgets they exist and i have to buy a license again...


wow
so what does that entail as far as hunting?  deer? or all species? what kind of limit?

----------


## Gilmore

every species that isn't stickered and i can shoot 10 deer and that says a lot about the other limits because a buck is 50$ tag and a doe is 50$ and its 1 buck 9 does

----------


## Rick

Do you have to have a permit for each one? I don't have the lifetime but I know I have to have a permit per deer and I'm restricted to what the county allotment is.

----------

